# Lion vs Tiger



## Kane (Oct 4, 2004)

This seems to be the biggest topic on animal vs animal forums. I a little curious to see which cat Martial Arts think would win if they fought each other. Who do you think would win?

I think the lions would win because of the mane is a big protection against the tiger's biting. Who do you think would win and why?


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 4, 2004)

What type of tiger: Bengal or Siberian?  The Bengal Tigers are pretty close to the lion's size/weight whereas the Siberian Tigers are huge

African lion:  Ave. Length-8'  Ave. Weight 450-500 lbs.
Bengal Tiger: Ave. Length-8-9' Ave weight 450-500 lbs.
Siberian Tiger: Ave. Length-8-10' Ave Weight 500-700 lbs. (record is 845 lbs.)

(all figures are for average adult males)

Based on this I'd probably put my money on the tiger.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 4, 2004)

Although we are assuming that male animals are fighting, if you are claiming the lion's mane will protect it, I would typically bet on the tiger - of either size.  Lions are the only social cats, and do not typically try to kill each other (although it happens) - tigers will much more readily try to kill another big cat upon seeing them, unless it is a male and female during a mating season.


----------



## D_Brady (Oct 4, 2004)

If one of them is a mother protecting her cubs, then I would go with the mother.


----------



## Maltair (Oct 4, 2004)

I love a good cat fight :whip1:  


The lions do have exp fighting other cats, they do that during play and also to become leader of the pack. While the tiger is solitary.

Although the male tiger has more actual experiance, having to hunt for his own food, where lions will work togeather and share the kill.

I vote for the tiger.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 5, 2004)

Given that one didn't suprise the other, they both die trying. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Zujitsuka (Oct 5, 2004)

Tiger.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 6, 2004)

I would have to put my money on the tiger...  *nod*


----------



## Dragon Fist (Jul 29, 2005)

The Guinness Book of World Records lists the heaviest Amur (Siberian) Tiger as being a 1,025 pound male. If you go to Las Vegas you can see a couple of 1,000 lbs (white) Tigers at the Mirage.

The heaviest lion in captivity today is an African lion called `Ruteledge' at the Oaklawn Farm Zoo, Nova Scotia, Canada, who weighs in at 366 kg (807 lb), has a shoulder height of 42.5 in and a girth of 70 in.

If I had to pick a winner between the Lion and Tiger, it would have to be the *Tiger*. 

But there is one big cat that can beat them both in size and weight.
*The LIGER *
I saw one at the Sierra Safari Zoo up in Reno, Nevada. He was as big as a bear. He looked like a big brown tiger with brown stripes and a Mane. He is definetly the biggest cat you will ever see in your life.
He must of weighed about 1200 lbs. His care giver at the zoo said that he was a lot bigger before they put him on a diet,  he was about a ton before that.
http://www.sierrasafarizoo.com/animals/liger.htm

For more information on the liger visit this site
http://www.lairweb.org.nz/tiger/ligers.html


----------



## Gemini (Jul 29, 2005)

The Liger. I read an article about that. Thing was huge! Also, something about a Tion. Depends on which is the male and which is the female. Though not common, they're not unheard of either.


Oh yea. The question. Tiger wins. Unless of course they decide to go the making a Liger or Tion route.


----------



## silatman (Jul 29, 2005)

Tiger hands down, the lion wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 29, 2005)

A liger... It's pretty much my favorite animal. It's like a lion and a tiger mixed... bred for its skills in magic. 

 -- Gotta love Napoleon Dynamite ...


----------



## Drac (Jul 29, 2005)

I go with the Tiger..


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jul 29, 2005)

Crap... Sean got to the Napoleon Dynamite reference before me.

Between the two, I'd go with tiger (like 90% of this thread). It doesn't have a pack to back it up, so its gotta be extremely tough to stay at the top of the food chain.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 29, 2005)

Hehehhee.... that's why I'm senior... 

The tiger is definately at the top of the cat food chain. It's scared almost nothing because there's almost nothing (save man & the ocassional heard of elephants) that can take it down. Even then, man only has a sporting chance when there are enough sacrificial lackies to draw it out.


----------



## hemi (Jul 29, 2005)

It drives my wife nuts that I watch the Discovery channel, The Science channel and TLC all the time. That said I watched a show about lions the other day and I would put my money on the Tiger.  The first thing I thought was strange was that the male lions dont hunt (in most cases) the female lioness as a pack hunt and bring down large game. Then the male lion takes what he wants and the rest is distributed among the pack. Since tigers are mostly on their own they have to hunt and bring down large game by their self. 



Now I wouldnt want to run into either one in the woods. Another good match up would be a tiger VS a pack of wolves. I at one time had a timber wolf. When he was still a pup well about a year old he jumped on my 180lbs rotwaller. He had her by the neck on her back so fast it was scary. They were just playing at that time but he did kill a chow that went after my sister. My wolf  was about 3 times as smart as a dog and he would listen.


----------



## Kane (Jul 29, 2005)

Lairweb is an interesting site that actually discusses lion vs tiger fights;

http://www.lairweb.org.nz/tiger/conflict7.html

 There are various other articles on the top similar to this.

 Anyway they say the lion would beat the tiger because it has more fighting experiance and a better fighting mentality. The tiger is slightly stronger according to many sources (such as Animal Face Off) but the male lion must defend its pride from other rival male lions in order to keep his pride. As a result lions live pretty brutal lives contrary to popular belief. This gaurentees the best and most fit lions will be born in the next generation.

 On top of that because lions live a pride they can afford to hunt more often and get even more experiance. A tiger hates the idea of a fight because if it get wounded to badly it won't be able to hunt and thus die.

 I think that show Animal Face Off came up with similar reasons favoring the  lion. The lion did win the lion vs tiger episode, probably the closest fight on the AFO list.


----------



## Gene Williams (Jul 31, 2005)

A tiger is much more powerful than a lion, even a tiger that is roughly the same size as a lion. A large male lion will weigh 450-500 pounds. A large male tiger may regularly weigh 600-700 pounds A tiger is a solitary hunter that feeds on large prey regularly kills prey that weighs 400-500 pounds. Lions hunt in groups and kill generally smaller prey, although an occasional Cape Buffalo is taken by the pride. I thought animal face off was pretty stupid. So did my son, who is a Marine biologist.


----------



## still learning (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello, Sometimes the underdog can win!   In any fight it can always go either way?  We that!

   I would think it would be the tiger?   8 out of 10 times?   Ok 6 out of 10? .........in the ring?  Um?  ...............Aloha

  Keep in mind a tiger was kill by a man with his bare hands.  (The CAT)


----------



## Gene Williams (Jul 31, 2005)

That's true...a grizzly bear may run out and help the lion.


----------



## Kane (Jul 31, 2005)

Tiger don't normally top 600 pounds anymore. About 75 years ago this was more common but now a days the average Siberian Tiger weighs at the most 575 pounds, but may sometimes reach 600 pounds.

 This is true a tiger even at same weight is stronger, but only slightly. Anatomically they are basicly the same cat. They are very much alike. Since many articles claim that a lion has more fighting experiance I pick the lion.

 I mean think about it. Who would win between a human martial artist and a guy who is slightly stronger but has done little martial arts? I pick the guy with more experiance in fighting because skill beats strength in the end......to a certian extent.

 But if this martial artist was up against a world's strongest man that knows a little martial arts the out come can be different! But the tiger is not this much stronger.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> What type of tiger: Bengal or Siberian?


 Ah, the Monty Python response! This is a silly question, but I'll go with Tiger Style over Lion Style.


----------



## Rynocerous (Aug 7, 2005)

Without a doubt I think the African Loin would win.  Yes, they may be social, passive animals most of the time, although the African lion is faster and stronger.  Plus they are my favorite animal, and I vow that some day I will hunt a male african lion with my bow and arrow(of course with a guide who is carring a high powered rifle, just incase it charges after I make the shot)LOL.  Now that they are breeding Lion/Tiger hybrids, do you think they could take both a lion or a tiger?!? Hmmmm.


Cheers,

Rynocerous


----------

